

Using large-scale brain simulations for machine learning and A.I. - blearyeyed
http://googleblog.blogspot.in/2012/06/using-large-scale-brain-simulations-for.html

======
swah
You submitted .in, I submitted .br. Its a PITA the redirecting.

